# Nissan tiida 2008 bluetooth only pairs for phone calls



## asiasi (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey there, my nissan tiida 2008 only pairs to bluetooth for phone calls but not for media. Is there a way to fix it in this specific vehicle? Is something wrong with the car? I tried buying a bluetooth connector to the car but nothing works, it will ONLY pair for phone calls but not for music etc.

Any suggestions on how I can fix it?


----------



## Andy70 (May 18, 2021)

Supposedly there is an old-style AUX plug in the back of the radio, so you could lead an USB out of there. Check this out with some electrician.


----------

